# shoes, Players should just wear what the they need to.



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

What is everyone's take on the whole Arkansas State player not playing b.c he won't wear Addidas shoes. Just becuase he got injured in a pair before. 

I think it is stupid

(1)It was an injury, it could happened in a NIke. A new Balance A Reebok Come on injuries are part of the game. What happened if he injured in his new nike's? Does that mean he now wears Reabok? Guess what? That is Addias now. OR does that mean he wears New Balance? Wait they don't make basketball shoes. Shoes does not matter unless it those shoes that Nike made when Air Jodan was playing, "It must be the Shoes!" Give me a break

(2)Not going to practice. what that solve? It shows to your teamates that you are above everyone. It shows you are only for yourself. It shows you don't care for everyone on the team. Some of those players perfer nike, but they will wear addias becuase they are part of the team. They do antying for the team. They do for the school. They do for the team, They for to stay on teh team. Hey, get back to practice in your Addias shoes

(3)Coaching and the school should use their power. Say hey, if you do not show up again you are suspended. You are off the team. Get to Practice. You wear the shoes that our school got paid for. The money that the schools goes to the team for your uniforms, your SCHOLARSHIP. seriously some of that money could pay for your education. You never know how the budget works.

My adivice. Wear those Damn shoes that Addias make. Be part of the team, Don't be selfish. Injuries are part of the game. Good Grief.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> Be part of the team, Don't be selfish.


Wear a brace... Your quote above is key. This is something little and stupid, and most people would say, "big deal," but I see it as more than that. If he's my player, he either wears the shoes or he's off. Of course, that's easy for me to say because I'm not the coach.  And, if the situation were different and if his name was Rudy Gay and I was Jim Calhoun, I'd say, "Wear whatever shoes makes you happy." I know, hypocritical.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> Wear a brace... Your quote above is key. This is something little and stupid, and most people would say, "big deal," but I see it as more than that. If he's my player, he either wears the shoes or he's off. Of course, that's easy for me to say because I'm not the coach.  And, if the situation were different and if his name was Rudy Gay and I was Jim Calhoun, I'd say, "Wear whatever shoes makes you happy." I know, hypocritical.


I think the school is most at fault here. It has gone way too far. They should had suspend him for misisng practice. But again the player need to relize, there is no I in Team. 

I think Bill Self would say your are suspended if this happens at KU.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I would like to hear on what others think.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

what is everyone's take on this?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think teams should force issues on shoes. Let him wear plain black shoes if he has a problem. Once he missed a practice though, I think he has to be suspended. It's one thing to have a problem and try to work it out in a healthy mannor but he is hurting the team with this route.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

kamego said:


> I don't think teams should force issues on shoes. Let him wear plain black shoes if he has a problem. Once he missed a practice though, I think he has to be suspended. It's one thing to have a problem and try to work it out in a healthy mannor but he is hurting the team with this route.


My thing is with this whole sitution, he got injured in addias shoes, and he now wants to wear Niki. It does not matter what shoes, injuring an ankle is more than the shoe. Also, why is the school not stepping in Suspend him fro not practicing iwth team, tell him Addias no matter what, he knew coming in to Arkansas State that Addias is the shoe for the team. If he is so superfucial on wht shoe, he should not enroll at the school.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> My thing is with this whole sitution, he got injured in addias shoes, and he now wants to wear Niki. It does not matter what shoes, injuring an ankle is more than the shoe. Also, why is the school not stepping in Suspend him fro not practicing iwth team, tell him Addias no matter what, he knew coming in to Arkansas State that Addias is the shoe for the team. If he is so superfucial on wht shoe, he should not enroll at the school.


I agree he should have known this in the first place. I don't mind him asking to wear differant shoes because he thinks it would help him but the fact he is holding out until he gets it is wrong. Thats my main problem with it. I dont mind him going to the coach and asking for nike's I wouldn't wear addias myself :biggrin: but he didn't try the correct route. He should be suspended


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

You should be able to wear whatever shoes you are comfortable in. Whether it's mental or real, I wouldn't want to wear a shoe that I had hurt myself in on multiple occasions before.


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

It's water under the bridge at this point because Adidas is not going to make him wear thier shoes and he has already rejoined the team. But if push had come to shove, if a certain type of shoe just doesn't work for you, it just doesn't work and I think it would be grossly negligent had the school or Adidas forced him to wear them, disregarding his health and comfort. It was nice to see Adidas recognize that and meet the youngster halfway.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

get nikes and put a adidas logo on them


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

transfer to another school


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

play barefoot


----------



## FerensZQ (Jul 4, 2019)

> I don't think teams should force issues on shoes. Let him wear plain black shoes if he has a problem.


kamego, of course, I think you're right about it. Shoes and any type of footwear means a lot for those people who spend their working day on their legs, having no chance to sit and relax. For example, I'm talking about nurse and their hard work. You can watch here for details about nursing shoes, which were made specifically for nurses and their long days at work.


----------

